# What are you P's Favorite Food (Not Living)



## coreydyck (Dec 6, 2003)

Wondering if most P's tend to like one thing the most...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Catfish and krill.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

squid he seemed to go for every time


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

My Ps.....

Rhom:scallops or talapia

RBPs: shrimp or talipia

Sanchezi: just worms


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Whatever is not a main staple.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

squid? where to get some? chinese resturant?


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

you can usually find it at a fish monger,but they're hard to find. I usually pick up squid when I go down to the coast. they sell that stuff like crazy at bait shops, just make sure you clean the hell out of it and freeze it.

mine loves the gelatine food recipe


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

gelatine food is good but it falls apart to fast..

you should be able to find squid at any super maket realy


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Tetramin Carnivore floating sticks. they used to like shrimps but after getting used to pellets, they didnt give much notice to the shrimps I threw in as a treat.


----------



## coreydyck (Dec 6, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> Tetramin Carnivore floating sticks. they used to like shrimps but after getting used to pellets, they didnt give much notice to the shrimps I threw in as a treat.


Are there sinking sticks, and how hard was it to get your p's to eat pellets/ sticks. Mine haven't touched them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

coreydyck said:


> Tetramin Carnivore floating sticks. they used to like shrimps but after getting used to pellets, they didnt give much notice to the shrimps I threw in as a treat.


Are there sinking sticks, and how hard was it to get your p's to eat pellets/ sticks. Mine haven't touched them.
[/quote]
From my experience it took about 2 days for them to eat at night and 4 to eat anytime of day. I threw the pellets in alot and took them out alot. So it takes patience, but what I did is feed them 3 times a day beofre got them to eat pellets. So I guess having the fish think they are going to get fed made them go after them food.


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

Tetra JumboMin sticks they like most, then it's a toss-up between Hikari cichlid gold and wardley cichlid pellets.

Usually I never have any leftover JumboMin even if I feed too much they eat it all and would still eat more. The stuff sinks after a while but they usually have it eaten before it goes down and even if some drop they never hit the sand, always get picked off falling.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Catfish, no doubt.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

simple answer= shrimp

long answer=
For mine, its what ever they haven't had in a while. They are probably getting sick of the mixed fillets they've been getting, so If I drop some shimp in there I bet they'll go nuts. <fun for tomorrow. hehe

Seriously. They get sick of things, so I mix it up. White fish fillets, red fish fillets, nightcrawlers, shrimp, even the occational chicken chunk. Not to much with the chicken, but just a small feed for some balance.

I find that if I dont mix it up they dont go after food with the same craziness.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

coreydyck said:


> Tetramin Carnivore floating sticks. they used to like shrimps but after getting used to pellets, they didnt give much notice to the shrimps I threw in as a treat.


Are there sinking sticks, and how hard was it to get your p's to eat pellets/ sticks. Mine haven't touched them.
[/quote]

These float but sink when they get soaked. They dont cloud the water and I only feed them the amount they will consume within 5 minutes. Getting my p's to eat pellets was a process wherein I fattened them up on jumbo shrimps for 2 months. then I stopped giving them shrimps and didnt feed them for over 2 weeks. I then offered some pellets but took them out after they got mushy and sank. After about 4 weeks into it, they would try and go for it but spit it out. Then I starved them for a few more days, then finally, they were striking the surface for the pellets.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

my red bellys= squid


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

chicken liver.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

angeli697 said:


> chicken liver.*=BAD*


My P's fav is tilapia followed by shrimp.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

my pygos go crazy for smelt and my serras love shrimp


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

my babies love flounder shrimp and blackworms

my bigger guy is waiting me out because he wont eat pellets and he isnt going to eat anything else until he eats pellets


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> chicken liver.*=BAD*


My P's fav is tilapia followed by shrimp.
[/quote]
how is chicken liver bad for my p's. i'm pretty sure they eat chicken/birds in the amazon.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

bump...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Chicken livers as a staple may be bad but excellent as part of a varied diet. Just trim the fat off. My p's love that stuff.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Chicken livers as a staple may be bad but excellent as part of a varied diet. Just trim the fat off. My p's love that stuff.


the chicken liver i get is in a red container, it usually runs $1 for about 1 us lb. of it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mine seem to like shrimp as well

i heard talapia made p's go crazy for it but i tried it and they seem to like most other foods more

angel, Dr. giggles says its not a good staple diet cuz its high in fat (mamilian meat and especially organs) and p's stomachs cant digest it as easy as fish so it should be only fed monthly


----------

